# Richmond Symposium



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well just got to son's house from the Richmond Symposium. Got to meet Brodie Brickey, Ruth Niles, and Barbara Gill. Got to meet and had a great conversation with Dave Hout and Rolly Munro. Had lunch with Hilel Salomon and Eli Avisera. The next day sat at a table with my son along with Larry Hasiak, Beniot Averly and Binh Pho. Today got to meet Al Stirt. Found out NCWood.com who sells wood on the big auction site was there. Got to meet Gary finially. Great guy and has some nice wood. Dave Hout demo'd and sold me a new Hold Fast Vacuum System. He turned the bottom of a bowl on a Jet while holding it with a pancake compressor. It only cycled twice and I could not pull the bowl off. 

Don't know if anyone else got to attend but had a great time especially yesterday with my son who I am hoping will maybe take up some interest in this. I had a wonderful time at this at least for me it was a once in a lifetime thing.

Well I am headed for Virginia Beach with the grandkids as they let grandpa do what he wanted for three days now it is time for grandpa to spend time with them. I shall be home Wednesday night to Kansas.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Sounds like you are having a ball Bernie. Have fun with the youngens. And hey you spending time with the big wigs of woodworking don't forget us little guys. Well I'm not to little but you know what I mean.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hopefully inspired you even more Bernie, and now looking forward to getting into the shop and creating. Have a great time.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. It was a wonderful time especially the second day with my son. First time that we have spent time doing something like this. 

Hey Glenmore don't worry about the big wigs. All I can say if I could get half as good as some of them I would be happy.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
I am happy for you Bernie. Have the time of your life and bring a bagfull of memories back home to Kansas. If it is a once in a lifetime event you will forever cherish every minute of it. Didn't you say this is a birthday present? If so , Happy Birthday. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yep Pete got all kinds of ideas running thru my head from airbrushing some projects, new ideas on HF's, and a whole bunch of ideas for lidded boxes. Now if I can just get the time to incorporate them.


----------

